# Buying a business in Florida



## maidstone steve (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all, Me and my family are very much so considering a move across the pond possibly to buy a up and running business eg: Lawn maintence a small resturant /cafe or a business so me and my wife could run we have 2 kids aged 12 and 9. Is there anybody able to shine a light on this? could this be done?
We would have the funds from selling our home.
So I would be gratful for any input please .

Many Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

maidstone steve said:


> Hi all, Me and my family are very much so considering a move across the pond possibly to buy a up and running business eg: Lawn maintence a small resturant /cafe or a business so me and my wife could run we have 2 kids aged 12 and 9. Is there anybody able to shine a light on this? could this be done?
> We would have the funds from selling our home.
> So I would be gratful for any input please .
> 
> Many Thanks


Would require an E-2 visa ..does not lead to a Green card 
kids are out at 21 ...

florida has 20% of all homes m/t ..businesss are closing 
down at an amazing rate

Its not the best time 


Frequently Asked Immigration and Visa Questions | Green Card | E2 Visa | L1 Visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

maidstone steve said:


> Hi all, Me and my family are very much so considering a move across the pond possibly to buy a up and running business eg: Lawn maintence a small resturant /cafe or a business so me and my wife could run we have 2 kids aged 12 and 9. Is there anybody able to shine a light on this? could this be done?
> We would have the funds from selling our home.
> So I would be gratful for any input please .
> 
> Many Thanks


What do you know about running such a business? What do you know about running a business in the US?
You will need a buiz plan so get started on that. Examples are all over the web. Ask if you need help. the bottom line is very simple - what will it cost to make a dollar? 
As Davis posted - your kids will be on their own once they are of age. Your own visa is tied to a profitable business. Regular audits and renewal applications are part of it. 
You have to sell your home to get the funds. That can take time or not. Your application will not consider UK real estate market issues but you will have to show proof of funds available.
Will it be enough to take over a business, cost of living until the business is up and running and if necessary a return and restart?
Beware of scams!!! There is some really great bait on the market. 
It can still be done. Do not expect a lot of personal or family time. Google schnitzelfactory in FL and approach the owner. He may be willing to give you some real time information.


----------



## maidstone steve (Mar 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> What do you know about running such a business? What do you know about running a business in the US?
> You will need a buiz plan so get started on that. Examples are all over the web. Ask if you need help. the bottom line is very simple - what will it cost to make a dollar?
> As Davis posted - your kids will be on their own once they are of age. Your own visa is tied to a profitable business. Regular audits and renewal applications are part of it.
> You have to sell your home to get the funds. That can take time or not. Your application will not consider UK real estate market issues but you will have to show proof of funds available.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Schnitzelfactory FL whats is this? We feel that this is a great chance for all of us to follow a dream as the UK is completley ruined!!!! We wonuldn't do anything stupid unless we were 100% sure if this is right for us.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

maidstone steve said:


> Thanks for the reply, Schnitzelfactory FL whats is this? We feel that this is a great chance for all of us to follow a dream as the UK is completley ruined!!!! We wonuldn't do anything stupid unless we were 100% sure if this is right for us.


I hear of very few making it from E2 to permenant residence. On the other hand, I read plenty of posts where people on E2 return home broke.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> I hear of very few making it from E2 to permenant residence. On the other hand, I read plenty of posts where people on E2 return home broke.


Bookends & More in KY is a thriving niche business. But he came with a considerable budget and hired sr. staff with unbelieveable experience.
Pia's Trattoria in Gulfport, FL is not slowing down but she has not only her family as helpers but came with international catering/restaurant background.
Schnitzelfactory runs with wife/kids/son-in-law while the owner turned cop when he won their Green Card. He still had his business when he originally opened a restaurant in KS. I can go on but all the ones I personally know who made it came with experience and money. My banker told me a long time ago - you can do it if you can afford to loose it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Bookends & More in KY is a thriving niche business. But he came with a considerable budget and hired sr. staff with unbelieveable experience.
> Pia's Trattoria in Gulfport, FL is not slowing down but she has not only her family as helpers but came with international catering/restaurant background.
> Schnitzelfactory runs with wife/kids/son-in-law while the owner turned cop when he won their Green Card. He still had his business when he originally opened a restaurant in KS. I can go on but all the ones I personally know who made it came with experience and money. My banker told me a long time ago - you can do it if you can afford to loose it.


Yep -- I think the real issue with the E2 is when it is the only possible visa available for someone who wants to move to the US -- so they squeeze into what is not a very good fit for them.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- I think the real issue with the E2 is when it is the only possible visa available for someone who wants to move to the US -- so they squeeze into what is not a very good fit for them.


OP did not not give any information about his background. Just because a business is running well does not mean a new owner without business and industry experience will keep it running. Renewal audits seem to be getting tougher.


----------

